# About to purchase and then checked the roof.



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

After spending 1.5 hours inspecting a travel trailer that my family and I loved finally got up on the roof. (note to self check this first next time). Found 4 spots that were soft. The rest of the roof was solid but 4 spots had what appeared to be an air bubble about the size from a foot to 3 feet in different spots. Pushed on the bubbles and underneath I could feel some softness. I am guessing the roof is bad. It was a 2009 Rockwood Ultra that I loved. Very disappointed. Did I do the right thing by not buying it. I told the guy if he could get a legit inspection of it and that it was ok I would still by it but can't help feeling good that I didn't buy it. Anyone have any experience with soft spots and air bubbles.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

day18 said:


> After spending 1.5 hours inspecting a travel trailer that my family and I loved finally got up on the roof. (note to self check this first next time). Found 4 spots that were soft. The rest of the roof was solid but 4 spots had what appeared to be an air bubble about the size from a foot to 3 feet in different spots. Pushed on the bubbles and underneath I could feel some softness. I am guessing the roof is bad. It was a 2009 Rockwood Ultra that I loved. Very disappointed. Did I do the right thing by not buying it. I told the guy if he could get a legit inspection of it and that it was ok I would still by it but can't help feeling good that I didn't buy it. Anyone have any experience with soft spots and air bubbles.


You did the exact right thing. RUN away from any trailer with obvious defects unless it's a ridiculous deal. You probably discovered the reason the owner was trying to get rid of it in the 1st place.

I've looked at piles of used travel trailers. I've determined there are 4 reasons folks sell them. #1 They are broken and require expensive repairs. #2 They are buying a bigger one. #3 They are buying a smaller one. #4 The trailer was an impulse buy, it never gets used and they are tired of paying for covered storage.

The #4 guy is the one you want to find. I found a lot of them. Unfortunately none of them had a floor plan that suited me.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

check them throughly i got took. ended up having to rebuild 80 percent of the roof, replaced MANY of the floor boards everything in bathroom.. i just ended up gutting it and redoing it the way i wanted. turned out real nice.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

It's not all that unusual to see air bubbles under rubber roofs. Usually that's an easy fix with a syringe and some good glue. However, there should be no soft wood under these bubbles. Soft wood means that water got in there and that is no cheap fix. It usually requires removing all the rubber and replacing the plywood underneath. If after removing the rubber you find more damage you're really in trouble. Best advise, when in doubt, run. There will always be another one out there that's a number 4 that you'll like.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you can get it for a greatly discounted price from its NADA book value, you can fix it DIY for under $300 with Liquid Roof.


----------

